# Black-and-White portraits- post your favorite



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

My boy, Blizzard




































Anyone else got any black-and-white pics to share?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Fun thread!

Yuki -









Willow - 


















Willow and Bandit - 










More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Willow - 










Bandit -










Prints in the snow -


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, I've got 2 more... then I promise I'll stop!  I LOVE B&W shots!

Willow -


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful pics both of you! Thanks so much for sharing.
Don't stop Nekomi- those are awesome pics!


----------



## emka (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures, everyone! I only really have two...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All of those pictures are amazing. I think black and white speaks to the soul more then color. If that makes any sense at all. LOL









That picture was taken in color, but I love it in black and white. It is one of my favorite pictures of my nephew. To me, he looks like an Angel in this one. lol


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

I love black and white, here are a few from today:



























Me and my girl


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

She loves to lay out by the garden while we work


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

This one has a lot of sentimental value for me:


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Here are few of mine - 

Dakota



















Bandit, an Aussie that belongs to a friend of mine










and Odie, my Aunt's cattle dog


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonderful pics everyone! Emka, your first one is awesome.



Inga said:


> I think black and white speaks to the soul more then color. If that makes any sense at all.


I couldn't agree with you more, Inga! That is why i love B&W pics so much.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I like TONS of color rather than black and white but I do have a few pictures in black and white









Hallie


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Hallie said:


> I like TONS of color rather than black and white


Hehe, I'm quite the opposite. Those two pics are awesome!

A couple more of blizzard...


----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

Stan looking handsome in B&W









Lou, Stan & Betty


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

Inga said:


> All of those pictures are amazing. I think black and white speaks to the soul more then color. If that makes any sense at all. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great picture Inga... your little nephew does look like an angel!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

You all take such lovely pictures, but I am sure mine come out so crappy b/c my camera is crappy! LOL..time for a new one, it's on my birthday wish list!!

My first two are of my big guy, Noodles, my Shar-Pei who sadly passed away in september of last year. He was my heart dog.



















Most of his pictures do not have the date taken off, as I like to do with Giz and Roxy's. I don't want to lose those memories..and I love knowing when they were taken, and what was going on at that time..










Gizmo, giving paw.










Gizmo and his big smile..


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That second picture of Noodles is adorable! I love Shar Pei faces


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gizmo with his favorite little girl.. (my little sister..)










The baby, Princess Roxy.










Laying in her new bed..



Dakota Spirit said:


> That second picture of Noodles is adorable! I love Shar Pei faces


Me too, we used to have squishy sessions..where he'd just sit..and let me be an idiot..squishing his face and talking baby talk to him..kissing his tiny little ears and asking him how on earth he even heard me with those tiny things pinned to his head.. My he tolerated so much! lol


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, Pappymom!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

FourIsCompany said:


>


I believe I said this the last time you posted this shot, but it bears repeating: this picture is just absolutely fantastic...love it!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

PappyMom said:


> Me too, we used to have squishy sessions..where he'd just sit..and let me be an idiot..squishing his face and talking baby talk to him..kissing his tiny little ears and asking him how on earth he even heard me with those tiny things pinned to his head.. My he tolerated so much! lol


Lol I love those dogs that will let you fawn over them like that


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## gizzysmom (May 11, 2009)

Gizmo


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Wow, there are some amazing shots here!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful pics everyone!


----------

